# I Keep Hearing Believers Talk About Soulmates



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 29, 2011)

This conversation just keeps coming up. What is your take on soulmates? 

I'll give my opinion after you ladies have made yours.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 29, 2011)

Do they mean the person that God has given you as a spouse?  I don't use the word but I'm curious to hear what others have to say.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 29, 2011)

I dont know about the term soul mates..

The bible says marry whom YOU will in the Lord....so do I think there is a specific person out there for me? I dont know...But i do believe God does ordain things..But i do believe that God knows who I am going to marry and He is preparing him for me


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 29, 2011)

I guess the question is what IS a soul mate or a soul tie ...scripturally speaking the bible does not mention soul mate however it does mention a soul tie soult ties can be good and bad ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 29, 2011)

This term is used too loosely.  One's soul belongs to Jesus Christ, not another human being.   

This is one of the sad reasons people get into bondage with soul ties; calling another person one's soulmate.   Personally I just do not use the term.  There are too many spiritual connotations behind it.   How does one know what is attached to another's soul?   To call one a soulmate means taking onto one's self, whatever is attached to another's soul.    

The term, husband, wife, my helpmeet suitable , 'My Love', are more truthful and are Biblical at that.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Where is soul tie mentioned?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'dlike to hear your thoughts Detroit...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 29, 2011)

I think soul mate means a person was designed for you? I think...i dont know..what is a soul mate?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Agree...I just dont like the term because people put a biblical stance on it when its not even biblical..



Shimmie said:


> This term is used too loosely. One's soul belongs to Jesus Christ, not another human being.
> 
> This is one of the sad reasons people get into bondage with soul ties; calling another person one's soulmate. Personally I just do not use the term. There are too many spiritual connotations behind it. How does one know what is attached to another's soul? To call one a soulmate means taking onto one's self, whatever is attached to another's soul.
> 
> The term, husband, wife, my helpmeet suitable , 'My Love', are more truthful and are Biblical at that.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 29, 2011)

Johnathan and David where soul tied




Alicialynn86 said:


> Where is soul tie mentioned?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 29, 2011)

And it came to pass, when he had made an end of speaking unto Saul, that the soul of Jonathan was knit with the soul of David, and Jonathan loved him as his own soul. 

(1 Samuel 18:1 KJV). 


This?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 29, 2011)

Alicialynn86 I'd better correct that Johnathan and David were soul knitted together I'll find correct scripture brb


----------



## Mis007 (Nov 29, 2011)

Detroit2Dallas said:


> This conversation just keeps coming up. What is your take on soulmates?
> 
> I'll give my opinion after you ladies have made yours.


 
Op your very pretty, here's my two cents, I believe in soul mates but I think that sometimes they may never find each other !!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 29, 2011)

yes ...'Knit' 'tie' and 'joined' 

imo, the two shall become one goes far deepr than a 'soul tie' 

“Do you not know that he who unites himself with a prostitute is one with her in body? For it is said, ‘The two will become one flesh.’” (1 Corinthians 6:16). Note that the body is joined; the Bible says nothing of the souls being joined.

consummation also joins literally ... 



Alicialynn86 said:


> And it came to pass, when he had made an end of speaking unto Saul, that the soul of Jonathan was knit with the soul of David, and Jonathan loved him as his own soul.
> 
> (1 Samuel 18:1 KJV).
> 
> ...


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm going to post some comments made about this subject. I'll post my own as well, give me a sec


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 29, 2011)

Although this isnt the first time I've heard this discussion this is where the discussion came from:

EX Ministries

Just heard TD Jakes say that there is no perfect match or soul mate for people to marry. He said "out of 6billion people, you mean to tell me there is only 1 person you can connect with?" He said "what if they are in Antarctica where you can't find them?" then he quickly moved to the next point while the crowd continued to celebrate his words. People of God, please pray for your brothers and sisters that are ingesting his New Age Philosophy. It is deadly poison and many are drinking it. Jude 4 - For certain men have come among you secretly, marked out before in the holy Writings for this evil fate, men without the fear of God, turning his grace into an unclean thing, and false to our only Master and Lord, Jesus Christ


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 29, 2011)

*Here are some of the responses to ^^^that statement:*

Wow! Help Your People Lord! 

Yeah that comment he made, definitely caught my attention....ummmmmm!???

Is there anything Biblical to contradict that?

thats crazy!

The thing about the comment was that it had absolutely nothing to do with what he was talking about. He just slipped it in and then moved on. Kinda like the Ruth and Naomi lesbian comment he made. Dropping NewAge bombs in. How sad


The body is so weak it will fall for anything and the sad part people will defend this. Now that is sad. It is the body fault because we have allowed God to be replace with so call superstar Bishops and mega- church lying preachers. 

Kundalini spirit at work in his ministry. 

Wow, talking about putting my God in a box..smh!

Yes. If you marry a person, they ARE your perfect soul mate. You totally missed it dude. The sanctity of marriage makes the person the one for you. If you marry them, they are the one!

*These are MY responses, this thing has like 200 something responses so I just wanted to give you guys a taste, but this is how I feel:*

So it wasnt what he said but the fact that it was randomly made? Because i dont buy into the notion of soul mates either. Ive never read anything about it in the bible. Ive read about people desiring their mate only but never about soul mates. I actually just had this discussion a few weeks ago with a friend. What am I missing?


Ok I got cha. See I DO belive that when you married you become one but as far as a soul mate outside of marriage that doesnt sit well with me. i agree with what your saying G. Craig but was Jakes making this statement in a sort of pro marriage context? As if to promote marriage and tell folks that they need to stop playing around and playing house using the excuse that they are waiting on their soul mate and marry? See cause I dont believe that you have to find a soul mate. I believe that you find one that you love and are compatible with and you become soul mates through marriage. 

I am not married (Sorry I just saw that question). Like I said I dont believe in soul mates outside of marriage. The bible said he that findeth a wife findeth a good thing not he that findeth a soul mate. It also tells us that marriage is honorable in God's eyes and so on and so forth.

But in this context (and I dont fool with TD Jakes, although people down here in Dallas think hes the best thing since sliced bread) as I was saying, in this context I dont get that he was saying you can dip and dabble and do whatever with whom ever since you cant connect with folks anyway. I'm going to take it one step further an say that Jakes wasnt addressing the married people with this statement. Sounds like he was addressing the single folks in a pro marriage context. again I did not hear the statement and have no desire too lol. So yes I believe that your soul mates in marriage but how can you be a soul mate outside of marriage??? 

Your desire for this person to be your wife or husband doesnt make that person your soul mate. Give me some scripture, am I not knowledgeable because I am not married? I dont get FROM THAT STATEMENT that Jakes was refering to his marriage or stepping on the marriage covenant. But give me scripture, Im seeking wisdom on this issue. What marriage in the bible was a soul mate marriage BEFORE the union of marriage?

_He said _
if u don't know the person is a soul mate before marriage then why marry? U better know it 

Soul mate, weddings vows, wedding rings are all our creation to symbolize our union. If u get technical and say soulmate is not biblical then neither are wedding rings. But we use them. Stop folks. U are killing this thread with deep foolishness in defense of a man that is new age. Please stop

*He went on to say that when he met his wife he knew she was the only one, the ONE. So I said:*

I'm by no means defending a new age anything, but I have a problem with that soul mate word and notion that folks keep throwing around. But if you are using it in the context of symbolizing the love for your spouse then of course it makes perfect sense (and its actually exactly what I've been saying but thats neither here nor there). Outside of that union, it doesnt really work. You knew your wife was the ONE but you were not soul mates prior to the covenant of your marriage marriage. NOW you are, that is your mate, your other half. Prior to the marriage she was your love, your desire (not to be mistaken for lust). 

Yes when I finally meet the guy that I marry then of course I'm going to believe that he is my one-stop-shop so to speak aka the one and only for me. I actually think we agree on the same points but just like this statement its all about perspection and context. Now shoot, Jakes COULD have been talking about dipping and dabbing but since I dont know I wont make an assumption on that, I just thought he was talking to the unmarried folk. And the only reason I am even commenting is because I enjoy your page and ministry, other then that Jake could be speaking a different language because I never listen to his stuff anyway.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 29, 2011)

think I watched this before, is this the one where Bishop jakes implied that Johnathan & David had a less than Godly relationship....

think he also did the same with Ruth and Naomi


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the explanation on gotquestions.org...



*Question:* _"Is there such a thing as soul mates? Does God have one specific person for you to marry?"_

*Answer:* The common idea of a “soul mate” is that for every person, there is another person who is a “perfect fit,” and if you marry anyone other than this soul mate, you will never be happy. Is this concept of a soul mate biblical? No, it is not. The soul mate concept is often used as an excuse for divorce. People who are unhappy in their marriage sometimes claim that they did not marry their soul mate and therefore should divorce and begin the search for their true soul mate. This is nothing more than an excuse, a blatantly unbiblical excuse. If you are married, the person you are married to is your soul mate. *Mark 10:7-9 declares, “A man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and the two will become one flesh."* So they are no longer two, but one. Therefore what God has joined together, let man not separate.” A husband and wife are “united,” “one flesh,” “no longer two, but one,” and “joined together,” i.e., soul mates.

A marriage may not be as unified and joyous as a couple wishes it to be. A husband and wife may not have the physical, emotional, and spiritual unity that they desire. But even in this instance, the husband and wife are still soul mates. A couple in such a situation needs to work on developing true “soul mate” intimacy. By obeying what the Bible teaches about marriage (*Ephesians 5:22-33*), a couple can develop the intimacy, love, and commitment that being “one flesh” soul mates entails. If you are married, you are married to your soul mate. No matter how disharmonious a marriage is, God can bring healing, forgiveness, restoration, and true marital love and harmony.

Is it possible to marry the wrong person? If we give ourselves to God and seek His guidance, He promises to direct us: *“Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge him and he will make your paths straight” (Proverbs 3:5-6).* The implication of Proverbs 3:5-6 is that if you are not trusting in the Lord with all your heart, and are leaning on your own understanding, you can go the wrong direction. Yes, it is possible, in a time of disobedience and lack of close fellowship with God, to marry someone whom He did not desire you to marry. Even in such an instance, though, God is sovereign and in control.

Even if a marriage was not God’s desire, it is still within His sovereign will and plan. *God hates divorce (Malachi 2:16)*, and “marrying the wrong person” is never presented in the Bible as grounds for divorce. The claim “I married the wrong person and will never be happy unless I find my true soul mate” is unbiblical in two respects. First, it is a claim that your wrong decision has overridden God’s will and destroyed His plan. Second, it is a claim that God is not capable of making a struggling marriage happy, unified, and successful. Nothing we do can disrupt God’s sovereign will. God can take any two people, no matter how mismatched, and mold them into two people who are perfect for each other.

If we maintain close fellowship with God, He will lead us and guide us. If a person is walking with the Lord and truly seeking His will, God will lead that person to the spouse He intends. God will lead us to our “soul mate” if we submit to Him and follow Him. However, being soul mates is both a position and a practice. A husband and wife are soul mates in that they are “one flesh,” spiritually, physically, and emotionally united to each other. In practice, though, there is a process of taking what a couple is, soul mates, and making that a day-by-day reality. True soul mate oneness is only possible by implementing the biblical pattern of marriage.

Source: http://www.gotquestions.org/soul-mates.html


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 29, 2011)

I know soul tie wasn't mentioned in the original post, but Iwanthealthyhair67 mentioned it in her post. I also liked what gotquestions.org said about soul ties too....




*Question:*_ "What does the Bible say about soul ties?"_

*Answer:* The phrase “soul ties” is not in the Bible; rather, the idea of soul ties is a man-made speculation which some teachers superimpose onto Scripture in an attempt to explain certain human behaviors. Soul ties are said to be connections from one person's soul to (or into) another person's soul, a concept that has no basis in Scripture.

The Bible does speak of close friendships, such as that of David and Jonathan. *“The soul of Jonathan was knit with the soul of David, and Jonathan loved him as his own soul” (1 Samuel 18:1 KJV)*. This is simply a way of expressing Jonathan’s total commitment to, and deep friendship with, David. To try to make this passage teach a mystical binding of the actual soul is unwarranted.

The Bible also warns against entering ungodly relationships. *“My son, if sinners entice you, do not give in to them. … do not go along with them, do not set foot on their paths” (Proverbs 1:10, 15)*. This passage and others like it caution us against the wrong types of friends but stop short of describing any type of spiritual union of souls.

We also have clear warning against fornication in Scripture. *“Do you not know that he who unites himself with a prostitute is one with her in body? For it is said, ‘The two will become one flesh.’” (1 Corinthians 6:16)*. Note that the body is joined; the Bible says nothing of the souls being joined.

The Bible presents evil as addictive; however, nowhere does the Bible speak of “fragmented” souls or “dividing” one’s soul. In short, the Bible gives us clear direction for our lives, and we know the remedy for sin is to confess it and forsake it (*1 John 1:9; John 8:11*). There is no need for overly complex human theories such as “soul ties.”

Source: http://www.gotquestions.org/soul-ties.html


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 29, 2011)

It's a 'worldly term'.   

However, Adam said to Eve,

And Adam said, This is now bone of my bones, and flesh of my flesh: she shall be called Woman, because she was taken out of Man.

Genesis 2:23

This 'soul mate' business is why people are so messed up.  Getting involved with the wrong person and when the break up comes, they can't get 'free' from them for their souls have been tied (mated).   

We have to very careful with this 'terminology'.  I know it sounds romantic and eternal for a relationship, however there's nothing romantic about it's consequences.     All you hear is, he/she's my soulmate...we're tied together forever.  Then as soon as one breaks the relationship, the other person is devastated.   Why?  The power of the Words they spoke over their souls.    Confessing one to be a soulmate is just that serious with undesirable consequences. 

Our souls belong to Jesus Christ who was beaten, bruised and bled and died for our souls to not be lost in eternity.  

Jesus told us...

In your patience possess ye your souls...Luke 21:19     

He didn't say for anyone else to have our souls tied/mated to.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmmm interesting...the more I read the more I disagree with the soul mate thing..

U just need to make it work with whoever you with. It would be a horrible thing to be married and wonder "is my soul mate out there some where"...thats horrible...


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol @ your soul mate is who every you marry, because you are stuck with them. 

I don't use or like the term but the got questions response is pretty dead on.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 29, 2011)

Right, so no I dont believ in soul mates outside of the reign of marriage. Like I look at my old pastor and his wife and believe that they are surely soul mates (if you want to use that word) they belong together, but I bet years and years ago when they first met they werent soul mates. I say this though because their connection appears deep.

In the bible God didnt make ANYONE marry, they made a choice to marry the woman that they loved (I mean think about Rachel and Leah) 

God gives man a choice on who he wants to marry, thats your choice and God will honor your covenant with your spouse because marraige is honorable and favorable in the sight of God. 

Now as far as TD Jakes, idk what he was getting at I took it as him telling the unmarried folks to get married stop using that as an excuse because its not that deep. But some took it as TD Jakes promoting multiple mates and and spouses. 

I beleive that God created man and woman to, IF THEY DESIRE, cleave to each other in marriage, as you grow in your marriage, faith and love you will be growing into that "soul mate" type of connection. But as for looking for your soul mate? No, I dont understadn the concept. I've never read anything about it in the bible and I'm a bible reader. Even the concept doesnt exist in the bible. But love that runs deep, like the love that Jacob had for Rachel is the kind that could be considered a "soul mate" type of love..its the closest thing I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 29, 2011)

so soul mate really is a worldy phrase like; 'the one'


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 29, 2011)

yep 




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> so soul mate really is a worldy phrase like; 'the one'


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 29, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> so soul mate really is a worldy phrase like; 'the one'


 

Yes. pretty much but the debate came in that TD Jakes is saying there is no ONE.

I think there is the ONE but not in the way that the media pushes. I think that their is a choice in which ONE a man choses, like Adam didnt have a choice because God gave him a woman...there was no other so think about thaat too... but David, Jacob, Moses, Samson,Esau, Solomon etc all these men had a choice (within the realm of the Law) 

God didnt tell them (except to not mix) a specific woman to marry, I believe that God gives us a choice and honors our choice. 

But I dont know, its confusing because then people got mad because I said that you want to find someone to be compatible with and folks started acting like I said something crazy but in my book compatibility is the same as equally yoked.

So what say you ladies?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 29, 2011)

well i guess to what extent you base compatibility on??

...Of course spiritually we need to be on the same page...

Also, if he wants 6 kids, that may be something we need to discuss because I only want like 1 maybe 2 

But other natural things can be discussed in marriage counseling before we get married


Spiritual marriage counsel BEFORE we get married is a MUST!!!


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 29, 2011)

Compatibility= equally yoked in MY book

The MOST important thing is that your future husband loves God with all his heart and that he desires a heart like Him so that the things that break His heart will break your future hubbys and the things that pleases God will please him, (for his sake as well as yours)then you are able (in my opinion) to put your whole trust in your husband because he honors you due to his honor and love for God. When a man fully understands and ACCEPTS his responsibilty for his role in the marriage in relation to God then you'll be fine and everything else can be worked out. 


BUTTTTTTTT I aint never been married so girl I could just be talking, shoot, idk my dog gone self, is that like a unicorn?


----------



## Laela (Nov 29, 2011)

Detroit, you always ask the tough questions.. lol

Just sharing what I believe:

I believe that we are triune beings - spirit, mind (soul), and body. I don't believe that the spirit and the soul are interchangeable. the Spirit man is the one the Holy Spirit 'marries' to, according to Ezekiel 36. It is where God speaks to us (our heart), where He communes with us. It's our Inner Man. 

All souls belong to God (Ezek 18:4), because they all came FROM Him... it is sin that keeps this union from existing for non-believers. When a person becomes born again, their spirit becomes one with God's and their mind is subjected to the Holy Spirit, which then controls the body...

That being said and out the way...

I believe 'soulmate' to be carnal... _like-mindedness_, not necessarily involving God, because it involves only one area of the triune being.  Some call it "true love" But Believers know the only TRUE LOVE is God, with Jesus being lover of the soul. 

So to me, it's incomplete. A complete being, to me, is according to 1 Thess 5:23:
_
May the God of peace Himself sanctify you wholly; and may your spirit and soul and body be kept sound and blameless at the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ." _ 

I used to believe we have one person designated on this planet for me, but have come to realize God would ordain unions or place certain people in our paths, for His purpose - but He also will not choose for us, like with Jacob.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 29, 2011)

I think that G-d can choose or have someone appointed for you but that you are absolutely NOT obligated to select that person, if that makes any sense.  You are free to choose but He is able to lead you to the one that best fits your needs.  Likewise, there are people that might be used as a tool to harden/purify gold in your selection.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 29, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> think I watched this before, is this the one where Bishop jakes* implied that Johnathan & David had a less than Godly relationship....*
> think he also *did the same with Ruth and Naomi*



Whaaatttt ???  

Bishop Jakes said that?    What was he doing, pulling taffy?   I mean, that perception is beyond a real _'s.t.r.e.t.c.h.'_ of one's imagination.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 29, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Whaaatttt ???
> 
> Bishop Jakes said that? What was he doing, pulling taffy? I mean, that perception is beyond a real _'s.t.r.e.t.c.h.'_ of one's imagination.


 

Yes, Shimmie. I saw the Ruth and Naomi thing he said. I was disgusted. It is on Youtube.


----------



## Laela (Nov 29, 2011)

Say what, now?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Lawd, I done heard it now!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 29, 2011)

Y'all the video has been removed. I heard myself. I do have the quote below. I really wanted you guys to hear it for yourself but the quote below is from the video that cannot be found.  This is why we cannot be moved by big names, we have to stay alert and watch and pray.


“Ruth turns to Naomi and says “I shall not leave thee.” She makes her statement to this woman…that sounds somewhat,* somewhere in between poetry, intimacy, and borders on lesbianism*. People don’t even know how to explain what Ruth said to Naomi. It makes them uncomfortable. They’re afraid to talk about it. They don’t want to teach on it. _Same thing with David and Jonathan_…where there were same-sex relationships getting too close, people don’t even know what to say.” 

http://gcmwatch.wordpress.com/2008/08/29/td-jakes-becomes-a-conduit-for-false-homosexual-theology/


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe it was around the time of Eddie Long-busted.


----------



## hair_rehab (Nov 29, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Whaaatttt ???
> 
> Bishop Jakes said that?    What was he doing, pulling taffy?   I mean, that perception is beyond a real _'s.t.r.e.t.c.h.'_ of one's imagination.



I wouldn't be surprised if he said that to support his own personal reasons (desires). You never know these days.


----------



## aribell (Nov 29, 2011)

There are people who have an uncommonly close connection, as if their souls were fashioned the same.  It's uncommon, but real.  The concept has been romanticized and held up as an ideal.  The problem is not a "soulmate" connection itself, but rather that it is held above charity and faithfulness to God as the foundation.  Finding a soulmate-like love isn't what God calls us to, but there are people who experience such.  

But anything human based is subject to change and even decay.  People who feel that they found their soulmate may still grow apart as their soul grows and changes.  This is why our relationships can't be simply based on our feelings, but rather on God.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Y'all the video has been removed. I heard myself. I do have the quote below. I really wanted you guys to hear it for yourself but the quote below is from the video that cannot be found.  This is why we cannot be moved by big names, we have to stay alert and watch and pray.
> 
> 
> “Ruth turns to Naomi and says “I shall not leave thee.” She makes her statement to this woman…that sounds somewhat,* somewhere in between poetry, intimacy, and borders on lesbianism*. People don’t even know how to explain what Ruth said to Naomi. It makes them uncomfortable. They’re afraid to talk about it. They don’t want to teach on it. _Same thing with David and Jonathan_…where there were same-sex relationships getting too close, people don’t even know what to say.”
> ...



Is he for real ? ? ? ? ?    Where did this come from?   Not from God, that's for sure.       Now he was really 'pulling taffy' with that one.   That's a bungie cord stretch spiraling downward faster than an avalanche.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I dont know about the term soul mates..
> 
> The bible says *marry whom YOU will in the Lord*....so do I think there is a specific person out there for me? I dont know...But i do believe God does ordain things..But i do believe that God knows who I am going to marry and He is preparing him for me



Alicialynn86 could you point me to this scripture? I did a google search and couldn't find it. 



Detroit2Dallas said:


> Yes. pretty much but the debate came in that TD Jakes is saying there is no ONE.
> 
> I think there is the ONE but not in the way that the media pushes. I think that their is a choice in which ONE a man choses, like Adam didnt have a choice because God gave him a woman...there was no other so think about thaat too... but David, Jacob, Moses, Samson,Esau, Solomon etc all these men had a choice (within the realm of the Law)
> 
> ...



@the bold. People forget that God never forces us to do anything. He gives us FREE WILL; so deciding on a mate wouldn't be any different.

I do find the conversation on soul-ties interesting. I was taught that every time you have sex with a person, you are becoming one with them not only in flesh but your soul as well. Now, I have to go back re-read scriptures and rethink, what I was taught.  erplexed


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

^^Shimmie he because he is mega and influential sowed the seeds of doubt in some people's minds


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

hair_rehab said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he said that to support his own personal reasons (desires). You never know these days.



I hope not; with all of my heart, I hope and pray that this is not so. 

It hurts to see these men and women of God in such a position.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

oh well ....all things will be exposed under the light of God


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

I read a book that taught the same thing a very good read at the end of the book I was praying and renouncing everyone that I had slept with, that I joined myself as 'one' with...



MarriageMaterial said:


> I do find the conversation on soul-ties interesting. I was taught that every time you have sex with a person, you are becoming one with them not only in flesh but your soul as well. Now, I have to go back re-read scriptures and rethink, what I was taught.  erplexed


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^Shimmie he because he is mega and influential sowed the seeds of doubt in some people's minds



But why this?   I'm so tired Iwanthealthyhair67...     I'm so tired of the deceptions.  

My family and I don't even watch TV Ministries as much as we used to.  We've become very selective, almost to bare minimum.  

I can remember 'loving' the fact that there was 24 hour Christian TV, now 

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I read a book that taught the same thing a very good read at the end of the book I was praying and renouncing everyone that I had slept with, that I joined myself as 'one' with...



 Same here.   Even those that I had 'crushes' on (never slept with or any type of personal interaction).   Spirits of others can be an influence.   I can remember being 'attracted' to certain men and as I think back, I am so glad that God never allowed me / them to become involved.  

There are 'spiritual' attractions that are a setup for disaster.  So thank God for 'crushing' the crushes, for not giving them life into my life.   Too many counterfeits and a major distraction from the 'real thing'.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> oh well ....all things will be exposed under the light of God



  Mark 4:22


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

Shimmie  sometimes it's just too much to watch the audience when the camera pans the crowd people are crying, writing quotes down, shaking their heads in agreement and being deceived...

what a burdensome task to be responsible for so many, so many souls, every word spoken should be sought straight from the mouth of God on bruised knees ...nothing coming from self and our own opinions... 

It's better to tell people what they want to hear as oppose to telling them what thus said the Lord because sometimes what the Lord has to say, has nothing to do with the 12 steps to my break true or my financial blessing, it wont appease this flesh, it wont pack churches or fill the offering plates it does not bring popularity with the world ...Lord have mercy


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie  sometimes it's just too much to watch the audience when the camera pans the crowd people are crying, writing quotes down, shaking their heads in agreement and being deceived...
> 
> what a burdensome task to be responsible for so many, so many souls, every word spoken should be sought straight from the mouth of God on bruised knees ...nothing coming from self and our own opinions...
> 
> It's better to tell people what they want to hear as oppose to telling them what thus said the Lord because sometimes what the Lord has to say, has nothing to do with the 12 steps to my break true or my financial blessing, it wont appease this flesh, it wont pack churches or fill the offering plates it does not bring popularity with the world ...Lord have mercy



 I feel so sad about this.     When you think about it, many in the congregation are 'mating' their souls to these Ministers.    Scarey.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 30, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Alicialynn86 could you point me to this scripture? I did a google search and couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MarriageMaterial

I'm not Alicialynn86, but I found this verse in the bible that relates to what she said:

*Numbers 36:6
This is the thing which the LORD doth command concerning the daughters of Zelophehad, saying, Let them marry to whom they think best; only to the family of the tribe of their father shall they marry.*


Also, I see where you said you were taught that every time you have sex with someone, your soul is tied to them.  Were you taught that in church, from a minister, or from an article online? I remember I was first introduced to the idea of soul ties right here on LHCF a few years ago. I never heard of nor was taught about soul ties before joining LHCF.  After having much thought of this concept, I can see how it really is man-made. The bible does not say anything about your soul being tied to that person you have sex with. Our souls are spiritual. Everything else is within this physical realm (mental, emotional, psychological).  The flesh is the only thing that becomes one with that other person you have sex with. Our flesh is not of the Spirit. The flesh is our sinful state, nature, or mind.... not our spiritual souls. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 30, 2011)

MarriageMaterial

It is the Numbers 36 and this one also I found 

*1 Corinthians 7:39*

King James Version (KJV)


*39*The wife is bound by the law as long as her husband liveth; but if her husband be dead, *she is at liberty to be married to whom she will; only in the Lord*


This scripture speaks of a widowed woman. But there are no scriptural requirements on a spouse that differ from a widowed woman getting married and a non widowed woman...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 30, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> @Alicialynn86 could you point me to this scripture? I did a google search and couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have heard the same thing on soul-ties and sex with people you are not married to. 

Flee fornication. Every sin that a man does is outside the body; but he that *commits fornication sins against his own body*. 1 Corinthians 6:18

Could this be where the soul ties teaching comes from. Sinning against your own body causing a hinderance to the soul. I found something in a commentary on this scripture that makes sense to me. 

"It wastes the bodily energies; produces feebleness, weakness, and disease; it impairs the strength, enervates the man, and shortens life." from Barnes notes on the bible.

"The body is not the instrument, but the subject. But in fornication the body is the instrument of the sin, and *"inwardly as well as outwardly is made over to another."* Vincent' word studies

*What do you ladies think?* I think sex and sex outside of marriage is deeper than we think.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 30, 2011)

My pastor preached a message on this. In the biblical days...there was no marriage licenses..So the way they would make the marriage official was by having sex....Thats what the bible refers to us becoming one flesh..Sex solidifies the marriage consumation between a man and a woman..thats why it was never meant for single or unmarried people to have sex because of the meaning behind it. Its what binded the woman and man together in their union.

Even when people go to court and get a divorce the judge may asked, "has this marriage be consummated"? Which means have yall had sex? because sex is what officializes it.


So there people who may not have been legally married, but how may people have we married "spiritually"?


----------



## Laela (Nov 30, 2011)

What you just described is fornication... 



Poohbear said:


> Our souls are spiritual. Everything else is within this physical realm (mental, emotional, psychological).  The flesh is the only thing that becomes one with that other person you have sex with. Our flesh is not of the Spirit. The flesh is our sinful state, nature, or mind.... not our spiritual souls. Hope that makes sense.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 30, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> My pastor preached a message on this. In the biblical days...there was no marriage licenses..So the way they would make the marriage official was by having sex....Thats what the bible refers to us becoming one flesh..Sex solidifies the marriage consumation between a man and a woman..thats why it was never meant for single or unmarried people to have sex because of the meaning behind it. Its what binded the woman and man together in their union.
> 
> Even when people go to court and get a divorce the judge may asked, "has this marriage be consummated"? Which means have yall had sex? because sex is what officializes it.
> 
> ...


 

Good point. I wondered about this as well. Virgins...when a man would marry a woman and they had sex, proof of her virginity was the hymen would break and blood would be shed. Shedding of blood symbolizes covenant, that a convenant had been made. God made convenant with mankind through the shedding of blood through Jesus Christ. Sex, marriage, convenant are tied into one another.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 

It is deep...look at this...

*Deuteronomy 22:13-21 (copied and pasted)*

English Standard Version (ESV)


*13*"If any man takes a wife and*(**A**)* goes in to her and then hates her *14*and accuses her of misconduct and brings a bad name upon her, saying, 'I took this woman, and when I came near her, I did not find in her evidence of virginity,' *15*then the father of the young woman and her mother shall take and bring out the evidence of her virginity to the elders of the city in the gate. *16*And the father of the young woman shall say to the elders, 'I gave my daughter to this man to marry, and he hates her; *17*and behold, he has accused her of misconduct, saying, *"I did not find in your daughter evidence of virginity*." And yet this is the evidence of my daughter’s virginity.' And they shall spread the cloak before the elders of the city. *18*Then the elders of that city shall take the man and whip*[**a**]* him, *19*and they shall fine him a hundred shekels*[**b**]* of silver and give them to the father of the young woman, because he has brought a bad name upon a virgin*[**c**]* of Israel. And she shall be his wife.*(**B**)* He may not divorce her all his days. *20But if the thing is true, that evidence of virginity was not found in the young woman,* *21*then they shall bring out the young woman to the door of her father’s house, and*(**C**)* *the men of her city shall stone her to death with stones, because she has(D)* done an outrageous thing in Israel by whoring in her father’s house.*(**E**)* So you shall purge the evil from your midst.


The evidence they was referring to was the blood, the breaking of the hymen> that was the proof that she was a virgin..If she didnt bleed, she would be stone..


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Good point. I wondered about this as well. Virgins...when a man would marry a woman and they had sex, proof of her virginity was the hymen would break and blood would be shed.
> 
> *Shedding of blood symbolizes covenant, that a convenant had been made. God made convenant with mankind through the shedding of blood through Jesus Christ. Sex, marriage, convenant are tied into one another*.



   

This is why the "Marriage Bed" is undefiled.  It's Covenant Protected.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 30, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> This is why the "Marriage Bed" is undefiled. It's Covenant Protected.


 

 Shimmie and Alicialynn86

Think about it. The scripture in Genesis 2 on a man leaving and cleaving to his wife and becoming one. God hates divorce...why?... because the two becoming one is like welding them together. Marriage is to weld, and or glue two together to make ONE.  The enemy fights against marriage because marriage is godly. The marriage overrides every relationship in a person's life except the relationship with God.

We as mothers are the ones that seem to have a hard time with the leaving and cleaving of our children.  I was reading on the marriage and it was stated that "the marriage does not mean you forget your family but that a change in priorities has taken place." "A NEW FAMILY has been established."    I love this!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I have heard the same thing on soul-ties and sex with people you are not married to.
> 
> Flee fornication. Every sin that a man does is outside the body; but he that *commits fornication sins against his own body*. 1 Corinthians 6:18
> 
> ...



It is deeper... much.  

I'm sitting at my desk, tapping my fingernails on the keyboard (not typing, just tapping...pondering whether to type out something that I've been 'studying'/praying' regarding how sex 'ties' do just that, tie a person to whom they've had a sexual encounter with.  

Still tapping... (thinking)  

Okay, read this and just think about it for a minute.  

When a young boy has been sexually molested by a male, what is that makes this child grow up and 'struggle' with his sexuality?   Why does he enter into a homosexual relationship when it is obvious that he was never born that way, neither was it ever intended by God's design.  

Anal sex is horrendously painful, yet what is drawing this male back to these encounters.   Even when they have entered into a relationship with a woman, why is this such a struggle?  

Somewhere along the line, something has been attached to their soulish realm that has them in bondage  to this lifestyle.   

Something has occurred in the spiritual realm to confuse his soul and to have him outside of reality and into where he does not belong. 

This is where I'm leaning that when people have sex there is a 'connection' occuring that is deeper than the surface of one's flesh.   I also believe that there is a 'transference' of spirits taking place.   The spirit of sexual deorientation which has affected the soulish realm of the male who has been violated.  

Something is most definitely going on _*'beyond the flesh'*_ here when it causes a child to grow up and be utterly drawn into such a torrent of sexual confusion.   Something that is most definitely not of God.  I've always regarded homosexuality as a 'spirit', because of its 'hold' upon the person being 'controlled' by it. 

Hence, the deeper side of sex and its affect upon the human soul.  

Tell me what you think?   

I also apologize for taking this thread into another direction (somewhat).


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

this is a subject worth studying and discussing....

I do beleive in soul ties even though the bible does not specifically mention 'tie' but 'knit'...now visualize a sock, hat or a scarf that were knitted...yep, that is deep the only way to undo that 'knit' is to cut it...

Because of David's and Johnathan's close relationship their souls for knitted together...

So it IS possible to be soul knitted or tied (if you want to use that word) to your spouse.

Remember Shechem and Dinah...Shechems advances were unwanted by Dinah however, after he raped/consummated his soul 'cleaved' to her ...

Genesis 34:2-3, "And when Shechem the son of Hamor the Hivite, prince of the country, saw her, he took her,* and lay with her, **and defiled her. **And his soul cleaved *unto Dinah the daughter of Jacob, and he loved the damsel, and spoke kindly unto the damsel."


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Shimmie and Alicialynn86
> 
> Think about it. The scripture in Genesis 2 on a man leaving and cleaving to his wife and becoming one. God hates divorce...why?... because the two becoming one is like welding them together. Marriage is to weld, and or glue two together to make ONE.  The enemy fights against marriage because marriage is godly.
> *
> ...



@ the bolded... 

I mean think about it.    Growing up, the family was always 'One'.  The mother, the father, the children.   My aunts and uncles were never seen outside of one another.  They were always one.   

I was born in Harlem New York, my mom lived with my dad's parents, I spent my summers, weekends and holidays with my grandparents in New York and I never saw them as a separate being, they were always 'One'.    

That's the family unit and unit means 'One'.   

Everything in your post makes sense.   Total sense, because that's what it is, 'Sense'.       Sense that was made by God.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Shimmie

I agree!

I went through sexual abuse as a child (not to bring the thread down but to bring out a point) It cause alot of sexual emotions and things to arise at a very young age.

I always remembered feeling like if I wasnt sexually engage with someone I was empty or lonely.I felt incomplete.Thats why I was always in a relationship.I automatically thought intimacy was sex, but now i know that sex is a form of intimacy. 

Aot of times, i wouldnt even have sexual intercourse to "feel good", the feeling wasnt something I was seeking for all time, but it was more of wanting to feel connected to someone or appreciated or even valued. 

When I got saved, God had to heal my mind and heart. Your body only does what your heart and mind tells it to do..

So yes Shimmie! I agree with sex is far more beyond our physical being, its internal!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> this is a subject worth studying and discussing....
> 
> I do beleive in soul ties even though the bible does not specifically mention 'tie' but 'knit'...now visualize a sock, hat or a scarf that were knitted...yep, that is deep the only way to undo that 'knit' is to cut it...
> 
> ...



  

See, the devil KNOWS this.  satan is fully aware of the 'ties' / the control that sex has upon a person's soulish realm.    

Where does desire come from?    The soul and the flesh.   The soul is the control center for the thoughts which are seeds, which when watered bear fruit.     If one is 'taught' to think something, he becomes what he thinks.   (ie, as a man thinketh, so is he).  

When satan has 'sexually abused' someone, the thoughts connected to that abuse create a concept in that person's mind of their image of who they are made to think of who they are.     Young boys who have been raped, are then 'made' to think that they are designed for homosexual activity.   Women who are raped, know that they have been violated and they are deceived into thinking that they are not worthy of living or having better in life.  

I know I'm taking this in a whole 180 degree direction, yet it ties into the discussion of the soulish realm and it's connection / ties with human hearts/lives.  

It only gets deeper.... It's just that sex, when it occurs outside of God's intent, causes a whole mess of disorder in people's lives.    And it's all over a five minute activity. ..


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats why its sooo important for Mothers to teach their daughters about the emotional side of sex...My mom scared the death out of me when it came to pregnancy and STD's but she never explained the emotional side and spiritual side of it. I am not blaming her at all because honestly I dont think she was taught either...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 30, 2011)

Ladies this discussion is soo good...

Shimmie, the molestation and rape of young boys is to wreck their souls. It is used to pervert their inner being.  This is why we must continue to pray and cover children.  A little boy will grow up and wonder "why did that happen to me?" or "Maybe that is who I am." 


Also, this discussion on marriage, sex, soul ties is awesome. I think this lesson is soo important. This stuff should be taught in premarital classes, bible studies, etc. People need to know the importance of the convenant they are about to enter.


----------



## Laela (Nov 30, 2011)

ITA..if you will note that Shechem lost his life when Dinah's brothers found out and killed him and everyone else. This means death and destruction (i.e. diseases, heartache,  etc) lies at the door of unions not ordained by God (aka marriage)....Marriage includes mind, body, spirit and is a direct reflection of God's relationship/covenant with Man. Which is why the devil tries so hard to destroy marriages. 




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *this is a subject worth studying and discussing....*
> 
> I do beleive in soul ties even though the bible does not specifically mention 'tie' but 'knit'...now visualize a sock, hat or a scarf that were knitted...yep, that is deep the only way to undo that 'knit' is to cut it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> I agree!
> 
> ...



   I'm so sorry this happened to you.  

Thank God for Jesus.   

I had a 'perfect' childhood, literally.   I was spoiled by my grandparents, given the world by them, introduced to the Arts (music and dance) and the finer things in life.  They had the money and lived the culture... it was New York and my dad and his family treated me and my sisters like princesses.

However, I got married to the wrong man.  I too was abused mentally, physically and sexually. I 'hid' it from my family for years, until my dad got wind of it and got me out of there.  However, I still had a lot of recovery and life's lessons to learn.   Long story short... were it not for Jesus.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 30, 2011)

You know marriage has a powerful meaning because as Laela has stated its what God compares our relationship him..In Isaiah he even that He is a husband unto us, and how he is married to the backslider and how we are the bride and He is the bride groom..so all this make sense..!!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes all because Of Jesus! I used to be ashamed of it, but Im not anymore. I know all things worked together for my good! It was all for His glory, His praise and the ministry that God has for me. Just a testimony that something that has been broken into pieces can be made whole again without any signs of cracks or damage!  Thats why I love him..



Shimmie said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you.
> 
> Thank God for Jesus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 30, 2011)

Laela said:


> What you just described is fornication...



Laela - I know, however, becoming one flesh from sex is only fornication if it is sex between two unmarried individuals.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Ladies this discussion is soo good...
> 
> Shimmie, the molestation and rape of young boys is to wreck their souls. It is used to pervert their inner being.  This is why we must continue to pray and cover children.  A little boy will grow up and wonder "why did that happen to me?" or "Maybe that is who I am."
> 
> ...



Exactly...     Right now, the school systems call themselves 'protecting' children by teaching them that homosexuality is inborn, yet it is not.   If nothing more, our Churches have to intervene inside of the Church and politically take a stand to come against the 'combat' of confusion.  

God showed me something.   Ever since He (God) announced to satan in the 'Garden' that "the seed of the woman shall bruise thy head" (take away his power) Genesis 3; that satan has been out to defile the manhood of men and to destroy them (sift them as wheat).   

satan (via Cain) killed Abel first; moving upwards towards Moses, he had all of the 'male' Hebrew babies slaughtered at birth; upwards to when King Herod ordered to have killed all male children two years and under.   

I'm sharing the 'condensed version' of my theory...  

It's just that I've been searching/asking God to show me what is behind all of this.   

He showed me something else.   That there are principality demons that are sitting atop the state capitols including Washington DC, which are the influence behind the gay agenda.   It's real.  

Something else:  None of us are 'here' at this place (the forum), at this time in our lives, by accident.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

I was gonna hold back on this one put I'll put it out there


Okay Shimmie  it seems we've been tapping and thinking at the same time...

y'all I got my shield up just in case any stones, rock, darts come my way...

here are my thoughts and I hesitate because they are not biblical; consider this:

I think it goes even farther and deeper than we dare imagine that I've read where people say as far back as they can remember they've had an attraction for the same sex, some earliest memory is 2 and 3 years old ...I think this perverted spirit can attach itself from an early age maybe even the womb ...yes the womb...

So could it be plausible that attachments are not only formed through a rape or molestation it could also be passed down (or transfered) in my lineage or through an opened door.






Shimmie said:


> It is deeper... much.
> 
> I'm sitting at my desk, tapping my fingernails on the keyboard (not typing, just tapping...pondering whether to type out something that I've been 'studying'/praying' regarding how sex 'ties' do just that, tie a person to whom they've had a sexual encounter with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Yes all because Of Jesus! I used to be ashamed of it, but Im not anymore. I know all things worked together for my good! It was all for His glory, His praise and the ministry that God has for me. Just a testimony that something that has been broken into pieces can be made whole again without any signs of cracks or damage!  Thats why I love him..



   and    

That's why we love Him, indeed.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

how did I miss this, you are telling my story ...  



Alicialynn86 said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> I agree!
> 
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67

I agree!! again 

Parents open their kids up to all types of things! Televison shows, music, people etc..kids are impressionable...

People wonder why a 6 year old says they are gay..well look at what they watch on TV?!!!! What kind of people are the parents allowing in there homes and what are the kids teaching each other at school..




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I was gonna hold back on this one put I'll put it out there
> 
> 
> Okay @Shimmie it seems we've been tapping and thinking at the same time...
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I was gonna hold back on this one put I'll put it out there
> 
> 
> Okay Shimmie  it seems we've been tapping and thinking at the same time...
> ...



YES!   It's the 'generational curses'.   The sins of the Fathers, passed on throughout the generations.    There are certain spirits that dwell in certain 'areas' (per say)  ... the principalities, spiritual wickedness in high places ... and they 'visit' family lines of which they are familiar.

Ergo.... "Familiar Spirits"  

There's nothing new under the sun.   There's always a line to 'trace' the origins' of something.   Always a trace.     

These are the curses which Jesus broke from off of us upon the cross.   The sins of man which He bore upon His own body.  

This is why 'we' have to be very careful to whom 'we' call .........  

Are you ready?    


'Soul Mate'

We have no idea what has been 'attached' to ones soul; no idea of what / if any generational curses are still hovering over them or their family members (in their bloodline).    Those spiritual wickedness in high places are hovering over seeking upon whom they may 'afflict'.   And yes, even in 'The Womb'. 

Some of the generational curses are those where demon spirits (familiar spirits) speak to children.  Literally.   This is why we have to 'pay attention' when a child speaks of their 'imaginary friend.'

It's those same spirits who 'speak' to a child, whispering to them, 'it's okay to be gay....'


Iwanthealthyhair67 ...     @ stones and tapping... 

I didn't want to start a 'ruckus' either....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> I agree!! again
> 
> ...



Shimmie stands up from her desk ... shouting 

Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes.... this is it.  Yes !!!!!

Nodding my head in agreement...  Yes!

Shimmie sits down.  Still saying "Yes" !


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

Desire we all have them but they can be perverted and misdirected ...the interview that TP did with Oprah he was molested by the neighbor and he said that his body* 'betrayed'* him then molested by his friends mom and his body again *'betrayed' *him ...his very first experience was polluted ...



Shimmie said:


> See, the devil KNOWS this. satan is fully aware of the 'ties' / the control that sex has upon a person's soulish realm.
> 
> Where does *desire *come from? The soul and the flesh. The soul is the control center for the thoughts which are seeds, which when watered bear fruit. If one is 'taught' to think something, he becomes what he thinks. (ie, as a man thinketh, so is he).
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Desire we all have them but they can be perverted and misdirected ...the interview that TP did with Oprah he was molested by the neighbor and he said that his body* 'betrayed'* him then molested by his friends mom and his body again *'betrayed' *him ...his very first experience was polluted ...



   I remember that, Tyler's interview.    

He also grew up with that gay deception and struggle.   

It's a spirit, it's a spirit attacking the soulish realm; the area of where one thinks and processes information that has been transferred to them.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

^^because his natural desire was polluted by the molester


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^because his natural desire was polluted by the molester



His natural desires... exactly "Healthy Hair", exactly.  

Whenever something goes against the natural order of things, confusion evolves and spirals into 'divers' issues and problems.  

God is enlightening us to the answers, the root cause and eventually the total deliverances for those who have been so unjustly affected by this.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 and Iwanthealthyhair67 

Stop confusing me.    I'm mentioning Health&hair28 when I responding to Iwanthealthyhair67 ...     Got me all confused with all your long healthy hair names ....  That's a Word... Receive it!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 30, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> @Health&hair28 and @Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> Stop confusing me.  I'm mentioning @Health&hair28 when I responding to @Iwanthealthyhair67 ...  Got me all confused with all your long healthy hair names .... That's a Word... Receive it!


 
Shimmie

 Shimmie we knew who you were talking to.  Shimmie you need to get some rest...you're falling asleep, confusing names, standing up at your desk shouting, etc.  TraciChannel added you to the prayer last night. You had her worried.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

Marriage is a legal and binding contract it's covenant ...

the process of swearing and making and oat (I 'do' or I 'Will') be a form of soul knit (or tie)

Numbers 30:2  If a man vow a vow unto the LORD, or swear an oath to* bind his soul with a bond*; he shall not break his word, he shall do according to all that proceedeth out of his mouth.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

you are not confused sometimes you call me healthy hair instead of I want helathy hair ...speaking things that are not until they are




Shimmie said:


> @Health&hair28 and @Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> Stop confusing me.  I'm mentioning @Health&hair28 when I responding to @Iwanthealthyhair67 ...  Got me all confused with all your long healthy hair names .... That's a Word... Receive it!


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Poohbear I was taught about soul ties in the church.

But after reading this entire thread. My understanding of the term "soul tie" is a little better. It's a loosely used word to describe soul (spirit) transference. Which could be done sexually and other ways. 

I don't know about anyone else, but I can always tell when an unmarried couple is having sex. I always sense an unnatural "oneness" about them. 

I think it's important we even go a step further and be careful who we allow ourselves to get close to.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Shimmie we knew who you were talking to.  Shimmie you need to get some rest...you're falling asleep, confusing names, standing up at your desk shouting, etc.  TraciChannel added you to the prayer last night. You had her worried.




I sat down at 8:00, trying to hold out until 9:00, it didn't work at all.  

I fell asleep holding the list of prayers, the scriptures from Isaiah, and the access codes for the conference call in numbers.  I woke up and saw yours and Traci's text messages. I can't believe that happen.  But I went out  praying for eveyone.    

Somebody should have been a fly on the wall...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 30, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> @Poohbear I was taught about soul ties in the church.
> 
> But after reading this entire thread. My understanding of the term "soul tie" is a little better. It's a loosely used word to describe soul (spirit) transference. Which could be done sexually and other ways.
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, on the couples and sex thing. Notice that when someone has sex or gets too close it is hard for them to break away from the person. They had tied themselves to that person in some way. Yes we have to be careful.

I remember a friend coming to me telling me that she was into a married man. They had a close friendship and talked on a deep level. She did not care about her own marriage. She was soo into this man. I told her it was wrong. She did not care because she had connected with this man in a way that was not of God.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> you are not confused sometimes you call me healthy hair instead of I want helathy hair ...speaking things that are not until they are



I call you "Healthy Hair' on purpose...    Speaking words of life over your hair.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Yep, on the couples and sex thing. Notice that when someone has sex or gets too close it is hard for them to break away from the person. They had tied themselves to that person in some way. Yes we have to be careful.
> 
> I remember a friend coming to me telling me that she was into a married man. They had a close friendship and talked on a deep level. She did not care about her own marriage. She was soo into this man. I told her it was wrong. She did not care because she had connected with this man in a way that was not of God.



This is why Jesus said to even 'think' about another person sexually, is the same as being active.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 30, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I sat down at 8:00, trying to hold out until 9:00, it didn't work at all.
> 
> I fell asleep holding the list of prayers, the scriptures from Isaiah, and the access codes for the conference call in numbers. I woke up and saw yours and Traci's text messages. I can't believe that happen. But I went out  praying for eveyone.
> 
> Somebody should have been a fly on the wall...


 

 Shimmie you know we love you sis. Don't you dare feel bad. Your body was tired.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

okay I've got more I'm trying to avoid long post so you guys wont get bored and can add your thoughts, scriptures etc.,

Souls are knitted together through marriage (the way God designed)...soul knits/ties can be formed with or without sexual consummation...In Numbers 30:2 ties can be formed through contracts...

and obviously through fornication (sex before marriage)

Think of the sexual way that aids is spread ...there was a commercial years back that showed your sleeping partner and his sleeping partners and their sleeping partners lets say one of their sleeping partners ...well supposed one of the sleeping partners was involved with beastiality or molestation or anal sex...Lord have mercy are you seeing the big picture here ....

In Ephesians 5:31 the word 'Joined' is used between a man and his wife so sex can be considered as a 'joining' of two to become one, imo ...

The literal meaning in Greek is: to cleave, stick to, glue, or cement. Another use of *"joined"* is found in Matthew 19:6 where we are told concerning marriage: "Therefore what God has joined together, let not man separate." - Joined can also be translated as "*yoked together*." (but that's another thread for another day)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

The word 'joined' also describes our relationship with Christ .... 

I Cor. 6:17 But the one who joins himself to the Lord is one spirit with Him. 

I John 17:21 that they may all be one; even as You, Father, are in Me and I in You, that they also may be in Us, so that the world may believe that  You sent Me. 


Back to the man and woman...


1 Cor 6:16-17 Do you not know that he who unites himself with a prostitute is one with her in body? For it is said, "The two will become one flesh." But he who unites himself with the Lord is one with him in spirit. NIV TRANSLATION

1 Cor 6:16-17 What? know ye not that he which is joined to an harlot is one body? for two, saith he, shall be one flesh. But he that is joined unto the order is one spirit. KJV

Imagine being one with a male/female prostitute ...you slept with everyone they slept with ...was 'one' with everyone they were 'one' with...protection may have been the barrier against disease but being one is also a spiritual matter ...

So we see that we can join ourselves or be soul knitted together with more than one person at the same time...we can join ourselves and be soul knitted to an '*animal'* ...ponder that for a while


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Shimmie you know we love you sis. Don't you dare feel bad. Your body was tired.


----------



## Prudent1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have no scriptures to add right now. Just would like to say I am really enjoying the discussion. A few months ago God gave me a desire to start a thread about the TRUTH of pre-marital sex. Basically of how souls are involved, prevalent lies about it, how there are no condoms for your heart, and the like. Then life happened and I did not start the thread. I say all of that to say, this is the exact type of dialogue I hoped would transpire. Being middle-aged is such a wonderful thing IMO. You are wise enough to see through the stuff you couldn't in your earlier years but not so set in your ways and you may b/c as you advance in age. Not belittling or picking on them in ANY way but all you have to do to see some of the 'chickens coming home to roost' is mosey over to the relationship forum. What I have found is regardless to where we are in life God can fix us! And a big AMEN to the poster who said even if you marry the 'wrong' person, if you seek God he can fix even the worst marriages. That's my personal story. Got married w/o seeking God. KNEW I shouldn't have been in a relationship with him but did it anyway (formed ties). Then decided I wanted out even though God sent someone to tell me he would fix EVERYTHING if I would submit to Him. I did not. As a result I have watched my children suffer, seen deaths both literal and figurative (dreams, mentally, etc), lives destroyed and severly handicapped, etc. All b/c *I* wanted what *I* wanted. I have repented but you know you still reap what you sow so there is this grace that keeps me moving even though I still see fruit from those wrong choices. Knowledge is power. God's word is absolute truth.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 30, 2011)

Ladies I am really enjoying the discussion in this thread. This is a bible study. I am learning and revelation is taking place. I am also doing a bible study with a group of ladies in my area on 'Covenant' by Kay Arthur. Awesome study. It is a foundational study that starts with the first time convenant was established in the bible. Convenant is serious to God. Our precious salvation is established by a convenant, a new testament. God's promises toward us are great.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Ladies I am really enjoying the discussion in this thread. This is a bible study. I am learning and revelation is taking place. I am also doing a bible study with a group of ladies in my area on 'Covenant' by Kay Arthur. Awesome study.
> 
> It is a foundational study that starts with the first time convenant was established in the bible. Convenant is serious to God. Our precious salvation is established by a convenant, a new testament. God's promises toward us are great.



Oh my gosh... Kay Arthur has wonderful messages.   

This entire thread topic has been full circle for each of us, as it brought forth powerful scripture and revelation and a discussion that was in one accord.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> I have no scriptures to add right now. Just would like to say I am really enjoying the discussion. A few months ago God gave me a desire to start a thread about the TRUTH of pre-marital sex. Basically of how souls are involved, prevalent lies about it, how there are no condoms for your heart, and the like. Then life happened and I did not start the thread.
> 
> *I say all of that to say, this is the exact type of dialogue I hoped would transpire. Being middle-aged is such a wonderful thing IMO. You are wise enough to see through the stuff you couldn't in your earlier years but not so set in your ways and you may b/c as you advance in age. *
> 
> ...



I know for a fact that if I had known back 'then' what I know now since being in the Word of God, my former husband would be alive and well.   

We learn and God always gives us 'New Beginnings'.  He truly does.  He makes up for all of the things we knew not and what we did know and did not (act upon).   He wipes away the tears, removes the reproach of 'widowhood' from single women ... He betroths His daughters.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

Health&hair28  ^^that being said, it grieves HIM so when we divorce...it was never God's intention that we divorce ...

covenant between man and wife is symbolic of the covenant God has with us his bride HE being our husbandman.

As we commit adultry on our spouses we can also commit adultry on the Lord...

Idolatry is spiritual harlotry and all occult practice is an expression of idolatry...participating in anything occult a person goes outside his relationship with God to receive forbidden knowledge, wisdom, guidance or power and this is why LOA, The Secret, Hypnosis, New Age stuff is so dangerous.

Any persons having a relationship with idols is said to have "joined" himself to that idol.

see Numbers 25:3 And Israel joined himself unto Baalpeor: and the anger of the LORD was kindled against Israel.

and Hosea.4:7Ephraim is joined to idols: let him alone. 

 18Their drink is sour: they have committed whoredom continually: her rulers with shame do love, Give ye. 

When a person goes to a fortune teller, he joins himself to that fortune teller by a spiritual connection therefore he commits spiritual adultery and through spiritual adultery, a spiritual soul knit or tie is formed.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

so are we going all over the place or what ...but it's all connected and this this is good stuff...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Health&hair28 ^^that being said, it grieves HIM so when we divorce...it was never God's intention that we divorce ...
> 
> covenant between man and wife is symbolic of the covenant God has with us his bride HE being our husbandman.
> 
> ...


 
So true. See God has a standard. With this other stuff there is no requirement to be holy, live righteous or even live by faith. We see from example how God dealt with the children of Israel when they would turn their heart towards idols and false gods. God pleaded for them to turn back. Idolatry or adultery begins in the heart, see its a heart issue. We have to guard ourselves. "Keep your heart with all diligence, For out of it _spring_ the issues of life." Proverbs 4:23

Also, most of us have made mistakes in the past with convenant, relationships, marriage and we have had to deal with the consequences but God is still God. We are under His grace. *He still has a plan, so NO CONDEMNATION for our past mistakes in these areas*. God has forgiven us and He has a plan. He knew we would fail in these areas before the foundations. So do not wallow in regret, God is still smiling on us.


----------



## MonPetite (Nov 30, 2011)

.......................


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 30, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> I have no scriptures to add right now. Just would like to say I am really enjoying the discussion. A few months ago God gave me a desire to start a thread about the TRUTH of pre-marital sex. Basically of how souls are involved, prevalent lies about it, how there are no condoms for your heart, and the like. Then life happened and I did not start the thread. I say all of that to say, this is the exact type of dialogue I hoped would transpire. Being middle-aged is such a wonderful thing IMO. You are wise enough to see through the stuff you couldn't in your earlier years but not so set in your ways and you may b/c as you advance in age. Not belittling or picking on them in ANY way but all you have to do to see some of the 'chickens coming home to roost' is mosey over to the relationship forum. What I have found is regardless to where we are in life God can fix us! And a big AMEN to the poster who said even if you marry the 'wrong' person, if you seek God he can fix even the worst marriages. That's my personal story. Got married w/o seeking God. KNEW I shouldn't have been in a relationship with him but did it anyway (formed ties). Then decided I wanted out even though God sent someone to tell me he would fix EVERYTHING if I would submit to Him. I did not. As a result I have watched my children suffer, seen deaths both literal and figurative (dreams, mentally, etc), lives destroyed and severly handicapped, etc. All b/c *I* wanted what *I* wanted. I have repented but you know you still reap what you sow so there is this grace that keeps me moving even though I still see fruit from those wrong choices. Knowledge is power. God's word is absolute truth.



Thanks for posting, this was such a blessing! I too have been very stubborn and wanted what I wanted, I put my will before God's and the consequences did follow. But thank God for His grace and mercies.

Thank God His Word is never changing, in such a fickle world, I am happy His Word remain a constant.

I also believe it's extremely important to guard our hearts. Submit your heart to God for him to protect.  So many people get tied up emotionally with people they haven't slept with, I think this is common in the church. We open our hearts to men we "date," without even knowing their true intentions toward us. Guard your heart ladies.


----------



## lilanie (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sooo enjoying reading this!!!

Absolutely true ~ *I *have never met/heard of someone who was either: gay, a stripper, porn star who *wasn't* molested...

I have heard the "soul ties" message before, received it then and recieve it again, now.

Thank you for a timely word... Y'all are sooooo on point.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

LoveisYou said:


> Thanks for posting, this was such a blessing! I too have been very stubborn and wanted what I wanted, I put my will before God's and the consequences did follow. But thank God for His grace and mercies.
> 
> Thank God His Word is never changing, in such a fickle world, I am happy His Word remain a constant.
> 
> ...



LoveisYou... thank you for this.   You are so on point.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

here is another example of a Godly soul knit/tie

“I beseech you, by the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that you all speak the same thing, that there be no divisions among you; but that you be perfectly joined together in the same mind and in the same judgment.” (1 Cor. 1:10)

“I would that you knew what great conflict I have for you....that your hearts might be comforted, being knit together in love, and unto all riches of the full assurance of understanding, to the acknowledgment of the mystery of God the Father and of Christ;” (Col. 2:1-2)


Oops sorry Solomon is definitely not  a good example of a godly soul tie

“King Solomon loved many strange women....concerning which the Lord said, you shall not go in to them, neither shall they come in to you: for they will turn away your heart after their gods: Solomon clave to these in love.” (2 Kings. 11:1-2


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

a soul tie can be between children and parents

Joseph and his father:

“When I come to my father, and the lad is not with us,* seeing that his life is bound up in the lad’s life,* then he will go down to his grave with sorrow and die..” (Gen. 44:30-31)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 30, 2011)

here's a scary thought a soul tie with the dead...

I've heard people who celebrated even had party for a dead loved one ...
It is possible to be soul tied to the dead the bible gives a time period for mourning which would last for 7 days..

Excessive or lasting grief is not of God, people who keep a child's room exactly as was when the child was alive...An article I read described this as inviting the spirit of death to remain.  Or people who say after the death of their child their life was over, they neglect the remaining children and the marriage ends in divorce...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> a soul tie can be between children and parents
> 
> Joseph and his father:
> 
> “When I come to my father, and the lad is not with us,* seeing that his life is bound up in the lad’s life,* then he will go down to his grave with sorrow and die..” (Gen. 44:30-31)





Jacob was so 'tied' to Rachel that he 'treasured' (favoured) Joseph and Benjamin (both born of Rachel) as if they were his only sons, neglecting the sons he had with Leah (Rubin and em').


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> here's a scary thought a soul tie with the dead...
> 
> I've heard people who celebrated even had party for a dead loved one ...
> It is possible to be soul tied to the dead the bible gives a time period for mourning which would last for 7 days..
> ...



This is true, Healthy Hair    I kept my baby's curls.  He died from SIDS (long time ago) and I remember asking my former husband to please make sure to save our baby's curls.   He had huge loopy smooth soft curls on his head, so much hair that it would never be missed.    

I'm guilty of that...holding on.   

God blessed me with my daughter who born a year later, had the same large loopy soft curls on her head.    

So yes, you are so right about the ties that we hold onto when a loved one passes away.   

Good Word


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 1, 2011)

Shimmie, I believe all mothers share a bond with their children keeping a lock of hair is different from celebrating a dead child birthday or not sharing your love with your husband or other children cause something died in you when the child died (I hear parents say this as well as I don't want to live any more after a loved one dies)...

grief and depression is normal but excessiveness gives me cause for concern...

what about David and Absalom

2 Samuel 19

 1 [a]Joab was told, “The king is weeping and mourning for Absalom.” 2 And for the whole army the victory that day was turned into mourning, because on that day the troops heard it said, “The king is grieving for his son.” 3 The men stole into the city that day as men steal in who are ashamed when they flee from battle. 4 The king covered his face and cried aloud, “O my son Absalom! O Absalom, my son, my son!”

 5 Then Joab went into the house to the king and said, “Today you have humiliated all your men, who have just saved your life and the lives of your sons and daughters and the lives of your wives and concubines. 6 You love those who hate you and hate those who love you. You have made it clear today that the commanders and their men mean nothing to you. I see that you would be pleased if Absalom were alive today and all of us were dead. 7 Now go out and encourage your men.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 1, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie, I believe all mothers share a bond with their children keeping a lock of hair is different from celebrating a dead child birthday or not sharing your love with your husband or other children cause something died in you when the child died (I hear parents say this as well as I don't want to live any more after a loved one dies)...
> 
> grief and depression is normal but excessiveness gives me cause for concern...
> 
> ...



  

Well understood.  

Joab wasn't playing with David.     

I remember earlier in scripture when he said to King David:

_"Thine are we and on thy side, peace peace be unto you, and peace unto thine helpers."_

It's no small wonder he rebuked David regarding Absalom's death.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Man I missed all the good stuff again! 

Yesturday I had to unexpectedly to work at our other locations because they was short handed! I had no desk or computer at the other location..I was thinking "I wonder what they talking about on LCHF" 


But I'll jump rite on in 

I see yall been getting in it!....real deep..thats sooo good


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 1, 2011)

It's so nice to see woman of God come together and share the Word of God...love it, ladies....keep it up!

Great topic!


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Detroit2Dallas,
Where u at? Thanks for starting this thread. As a matter of fact, thanks for being on fire for God period.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Dec 2, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> @Detroit2Dallas,
> Where u at? Thanks for starting this thread. As a matter of fact, thanks for being on fire for God period.


 


Aww thanks! I've been here and there, posting sometimes, reading sometimes. 


Side note:   Ladies Ladies Ladies, if I even BEGAN to tell you all about what God has been up to down here in Dallas on my behalf I KNOW we would be have a praise break and somebodys wig (protective styling) would be flying off into glory! Wooooo, all I can say is that God is GOOD and His mercy endureth forever AND that the blessings of the Lord maketh rich and addeth NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (count those O's ok) sorrow to it.

Faith is soooooo important ladies and I stepped out majorly on faith coming down here. I leaped into the OCEAN with no visible life raft in place I just jumped in and said God will save me because He is God  

I met GoddessMaker in person when I first got here (and that was so fun, we laughed so hard that day) and she knew what I did, and I know she thought I was crazy but God honored my faith, he heard my cry and pitted every groan HAHA! Thanks girl for being so positive and not TELLING me I was a nut for doing what i did 

Ladies, be encouraged, keep fighting the GOOD fight of faith, because God will honor it....just know that when you REALLY walking in faith that everything will seem to fail, everything will seem like hell ...it truly is a Job like experience. Sometimes we say we are using faith but we will still have a hand in it but when your truly in faith stay out of your own way. 

Keep working towards what it is your leaning on God for but let Him show Himself strong so that only He can get the glory and not YOU. God will put people in your life and everyone will be used in some way including YOU. I know that someone is going through hell because they are believing in God for a specific thing and to that person I want to say HOLD ON, faint not cause aint nobody bad like Him. Watch God work, its like a chess game and he loads all the necessary spaces for that game winning move cause He is the master chess player. 

THE ONLY THING THE ENEMY HAS IS THE POWER OF PERSUASION!!! He can make you THINK God is gone, God dont care and that your nothing that you deserve nothing and that you wont get what you have thats why its important to keep faith because faith is a mental thing. He's a hater and a sore loser and he's mad cause of the judgement he brought against himself.

 There were times where I had to literally say, I trust you God eventhough i didnt know if I was just trying to convince myself  matter of fact sometimes I KNOW I was cause it sounded crazy to my ears what would come out of my mouth. I got so down where I got made _at_ God because I was upset _with_ Him about my sitaution not improving but I'm so far gone _in_ Him that I was mad that I couldnt stop believing lol. I know that sounds so dumb but I WANTED to be mad and give up but I couldnt because i honestly dont know or desire anything else but Him and THAT made me mad. I was a hot mess.


 But someone, needs to know to just hold on, be steadfast and watch Him work cause He is a God that gives and that takes away. He HEARS you, just chill because He is putting a STRATEGIC plan in place that will blow your mind!

I'm only tagging folks I can remember but if you ladies could tag some folks that would be great because somebody needs to know this. There isnt enough time for me to even begin my testimony but I got one and it will be told. And if its YOU that needed to hear this, PM me so I can pull back the layers and share the realness of me and my walk. Let me encourage and strengthen your spirit.

Shimmie Laela Prudent1 
Alicialynn86 Nice & Wavy
Iwanthealthyhair67 Health&hair28 lilanie @Poohbear LittleGoldenLamb MarriageMaterial


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 2, 2011)

Detroit2Dallas said:


> Aww thanks! I've been here and there, posting sometimes, reading sometimes.
> 
> 
> Side note:   Ladies Ladies Ladies, if I even BEGAN to tell you all about what God has been up to down here in Dallas on my behalf I KNOW we would be have a praise break and somebodys wig (protective styling) would be flying off into glory! Wooooo, all I can say is that God is GOOD and His mercy endureth forever AND that the blessings of the Lord maketh rich and addeth NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (count those O's ok) sorrow to it.
> ...



Wow!   Praise God... :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:   Praise God!   I am so excited for you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 2, 2011)

yes, praise be to God from whom ALL blessings flow!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 3, 2011)

Great thread ladies. I learned about soul ties last year at church and it was very eye opening. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chinadoll (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you so much, detroit2dallas. I needed that encouragement, I would love to hear your testimony. = )


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 6, 2011)

I had let this topic stew in the back of my mind because something seemed to be missing...? Later I thought maybe soul ties could be used as an excuse to not deal with the demons which may still attached (or attaching themselves) to us? No, not enough, but then the definition of a soul popped up and…

Cue “light bulb moment.”

The soul is our personality: our thoughts, ideas, feelings, desires, willpower—the intangible things that make you, you. From a young age, David and Jonathan fought side-by-side for ten years, facing death, destruction, gore, etc. They had to stay on the same stream of thought or they would have died. Over time, that camaraderie solidified due to their shared experiences. So, yes, soul ties (knit souls) exist, but only through ordeals and frequent agreement of minds, hearts, and wills (Amos 3:3).

A union of the flesh produces two things: lust for more and a gateway for the adversary and his buddies to enter a person. We tend to forget we are spiritual creatures; we have to choose His path constantly. How that lust manifests depends on the person’s need: the desire for a soul tie, a moment of pleasure, demons wanting to infest others, loneliness, for example.

Prior to marriage, I never had a soul tie with anyone outside of family. I thought I had life under control, playing the friends-with-benefits-relationship-maybe (never) game; the demons I had picked up were not complaining. By His grace, the Lord had those things make themselves known bit-by-bit as I struggled to work out why certain behaviors refused to go away years later. After much rebuking, casting out, and offering myself up as a sacrifice, I can honestly say Nymphe is almost dead.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 6, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> I had let this topic stew in the back of my mind because something seemed to be missing...? Later I thought maybe soul ties could be used as an excuse to not deal with the demons which may still attached (or attaching themselves) to us? No, not enough, but then the definition of a soul popped up and…
> 
> Cue “light bulb moment.”
> 
> ...



Nymphe, thank you, you've shared a good word.    I especially want to thank you for setting the record straight regarding the relationship with David and Jonathan.    I've had it up to my 'gills' with folks trying  to force the lie that they were gay, when indeed they were not.   

You put it in proper perspective and in Truth.   

Thanks again.


----------

